# This coming weekend



## B_Reid (Aug 7, 2011)

If anyone is looking to fill a spot I'm interested this coming weekend. Day trip or overnight. Have equipment and would be happy to help clean, share costs. Freeport or Galveston but further might be possible.

Tired of being stuck on the Island.

Branden
612-669-2670


----------

